# Syfy's The Magicians



## Juliana (Dec 16, 2015)

Tonight is the sneak preview for the TV adaptation of Lev Grossman's 'The Magicians'. I haven't read the book, but the trailer sparked my interest, so I'll definitely be checking this out!

Here's the MTV piece about it:
'The Magicians' Is The Dark And Twisty 'Harry Potter' You've Always Wanted: Watch

And the trailer: 'Magic is a drug...Get hooked.'


----------



## Droflet (Dec 17, 2015)

Hmm, we shall see what we shall see. Perhaps the real magic will be surviving the first ten episodes. Could be good could be ... not.


----------



## Juliana (Dec 17, 2015)

First episode was interesting enough to make me want to see the next one. Of course, because this was a preview special, I'll have to wait until it all launches in January. Which is fine, as by then I'll have caught up on all the backlog of recorded shows I'm late with. 

Only thing is, the main actor reminds me of Ethan Hawke and the actress of Alice reminds me of Reese Witherspoon, and its really, really distracting for some reason.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jan 3, 2016)

another thumbs up here - it's quirky enough to be fun and yet grounded in "the real world". The down side is that there are quite a few of the usual stereotypes but I'm looking forward to seeing how all this pans out.


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Apr 22, 2016)

The series is coming to the UK on the 5* channel: 5th May 2016.

Saw a trailer today and thought it looked okay. Loved the books, but I'm not sure how well it will translate to TV. Have to wait and see, I guess.


----------

